# Native Instruments and U-he exclusive offer



## John (Feb 12, 2019)

Diva save 50%.........

Diva and Repro each at 50% off, or buy both synths and four hand-picked effects for a special price of 279,00

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/komplete/u-he-offer-2019/


----------



## DivingInSpace (Feb 12, 2019)

We already have two threads about this in the sales part of the forum.

Oh wait, might actually just be one. Look in Deal tier 2.


----------



## John (Feb 13, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> We already have two threads about this in the sales part of the forum.
> 
> Oh wait, might actually just be one. Look in Deal tier 2.



Sorry I dind’t see it


----------

